# FNS or FNX



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

I want to add a FN to the stable by the weekend but not sure which FN. Does any one have anything over the other? I know one is striker fired the other is not, besides that is there any plus to one over the other? I'm looking at the 40's since I can get 40 ammo on a regular basis. One is blued the other is two tone and I could live with either. Any input from those of you who own either or shot both would be appreciated. Oh one last thing the (S) is 659.00 and the (X) is 669.00 is this a decent price or not in todays market (both have nite sights as well)?


----------



## handgun (Apr 15, 2013)

I had the same question when I bought mine. I ended up going with the FNS. Don't regret in one bit. Very accurate and reliable. Only reason to get the X imo is to cock the hammer ahead of time for a feather trigger. Since that's not important to me I went with the S. 

The triggers on these are very nice too. I think its a win, win situation honestly, but I love my S. And $659 doesn't seem bad to me. I paid $629 on sale for mine and that was before all the rush on guns happened. I've seen them as high as $699 now for the FNS-9mm, so at $659 I'd say that's about right.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Thanks for your input, that's all I could see between the 2 as well. Was just looking for thoughts on something I may have missed.


----------



## goNYG (Apr 4, 2012)

grey-wolf said:


> I want to add a FN to the stable by the weekend but not sure which FN. Does any one have anything over the other? I know one is striker fired the other is not, besides that is there any plus to one over the other? I'm looking at the 40's since I can get 40 ammo on a regular basis. One is blued the other is two tone and I could live with either. Any input from those of you who own either or shot both would be appreciated. Oh one last thing the (S) is 659.00 and the (X) is 669.00 is this a decent price or not in todays market (both have nite sights as well)?


Pretty much the same except for striker vs. hammer.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I paid $569 for my FNX-9, but that was right before everything went crazy. At the gun show last weekend, I saw the same gun for $679. I think I would wait a few months to see what happens to the pricing after things cool off a little.

If you have found an unlimited supply of .40S&W ammunition, you should buy it all, because I still don't see it in 
Georgia.


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

My local Dunhams has 250rnd boxes of UMC ammo right now for $89.00 a pop. Handled the X and S againg and I don't like the safety/decocker. I have to manually move my thumb below it and that's not what I want to have to do. On the S it's just flick it off and go.


----------



## Old_dog (Apr 21, 2013)

I went with the FNX because you can carry it cocked and locked in SA. I like hammers. You can put your thumb on them when you handle the gun so you can feel if anything is caught in the trigger.


----------



## frogjunk (Nov 21, 2012)

I bought the FNS-40. I own Sigs and Glocks, but this gun is superb! Extremely accurate and a pleasure to shoot. I'm very, very satisfied.


----------



## rodhotter (Mar 25, 2015)

both models are cheaper by quite a bit, shopping on-line after deciding what you want is what i did for my FNS9


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I shot my friends brand new FNS40 yesterday and it is a great gun. Very accurate and no issues so far. We field stripped it and my G19 on the bench afterwards and they

look like first cousins on both the slide and frame.

GW


----------



## KenW. (Feb 28, 2007)

My duty gun is the FNX-40, and off-duty its a FNS-9 compact. Like them each. Go rent them and try them out.


----------

